# contest



## gooseslayer34 (Jun 30, 2011)

BigRockTrees is having a contest to see who can grow the tallest hybrid poplar in 5 months. All I had to do to enter was post this link:

http://www.bigrocktrees.com/collections/all-cuttings


----------

